# Actually feeling like someone else



## Loo2367 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi,

My experience is mixed with OCD and anxiety.

I am a 26 ye old young mum and am really struggling at the minute









My dp started when I was reading a book and I was all of a sudden very aware of my 'internal voice' and I began to feel surreal and like it wasn't me reading. I felt dizzy and anxious and from there it spiralled out of control, it's like I lost all sense of who I was I no longer knew how I felt and my voice and actions felt alien to me









This then progressed as my OCD was looking for answers I began to 'feel' like I was people closest to me even though I knew this wasn't possible it's like I adopt their persona.... Anyone get this? Almost as if you are so unhappy being you or 'no one' your head looksto be someone else?

I have been told it's my post natal dp and severe anxiety and have been pit on citalopram and low dose of promazine but I feel so sad and lost and like someone else is trapped inside my body.

Any responses would be great xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2012)

yes i experience all of this, its just classic dp


----------



## Loo2367 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for replying you dont know how much that has helped me xxxx

My OCD plays in it and try's to make me believe I am whoever my dp latches on to it's so cruel...

I hope this goes soon







xx


----------

